# TyShow Causes Problem w/Digital Copyright Protection & Other ?



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

So here's my Problem. I just got a Gateway Laptop for School running XP MCE 2005. I have been toubleshooting a problem with WMP though. Everytime I play a dvd using WMP 10 i get a message that there was a problem with the Digital Media Protection Copyright thingy. Well i was about to reformat and start over when i decided to unregister the .ty extension with WMP (I just ran the unregister.bat). After this every thing works fine and i can play my dvd. Anyone got an Idea as to what i can do short of registering/unregistering eveytime i want to view the different filetypes?

Also, i have searched for hours trying to find a reason why Tyshow wont work for me outside of my LAN. I can access and play the .ty files from the tyshow link in TWP. However, when accessing remotely WMP just times out. Is this b/c of my 128k upload on my DSL line? (Stop laughing, I'm 21 and is all i can afford on my own right now  )


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use VLC to view ty files, or mux them into proper MPEG.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

i really wanted to use the "view" link in TWP for ease of use. Is the upload my other problem as far as anyone can tell?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

128 kbps up is way low for streaming remotely.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

recommend a speed? i have bellsouth dsl, thinking about Up to 3 Mbps/ 
384 Kbps down. good enough maybe. its the most i can afford. if no one thinks it will work i won't bother dealing with Bellsouth. (Its worse that DTV *  )


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

384 is way too slow for ty file streaming. You'll need LOTS of upstream bandwidth to stream a ty file in anything close to realtime (a couple of megabits per second, minimum).

If you want to stream to a remote viewer you'd need something like Slingbox - it can just barely produce an acceptable picture at 384K (512K or better is recommended).


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Nothing thats available in this area! Gotcha!! Thanks. No one has any clue why I'm experiencing the other problem?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The DRM implementation in WMP 10 is pretty restrictive. It is probably checking for DRM support on all registered codecs, and not finding one associated with ty files. Only suggestions I have is to either use mplayer for ty files and not bother with WMP (that's what I do) or transcode the ty files to mpeg files.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, i get it. I just wanted my media library in one place. I have MCE and that is unaffected so i will probably use that. THanks for the help


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Media Player Classic is all I used for Ty file play bac on my PC. Sleek, small, free


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Just a note...bandwidth may not be your only problem when playing remotely.

When you play a video from TWP, you're using vserver to stream it. vserver uses a particular port; if you don' t have that forwarded to the IP address of your Tivo it won't work. (IIRC it's TCP 8881.)


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

That is probably it. (the port i mean) My train of thought was that no matter the upload speed it would be doable. The problem would be in the quality, usability. With my upload it is about a 15 on the 1-10 aggravation scale!!

thanks,

ddrumer


----------

